# Locust RUB sieve floor



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, so I have been breeding locusts for a while now and decided to construct some ultimate RUB's specifically designed for Locust breeding. I am having difficulty however overcoming one hurdle that I have encountered during my experience. I want to include a removable draw about a cm high so that substrate can be removed from outside the RUB to save me from removing all the locusts and RUB contents each time. The draw idea isn't the issue I have though. I want to have some kind of floor directly above the draw that the substrate (bran, faeces, etc) sits on. Then when it comes time to change the substrate I can slide a lever or similar so that the floor opens slightly allowing the substrate to fall through to the draw below, I then reverse the lever so the floor is closed again and ready to have new substrate sit on top. 

I have no experience in building or researching anything like this. I have attempted to search what I am looking for to no avail (I would rather purchase something if possible but could make it if necessary and within my capabilities, may be better to get the best dimensions). I am basically looking for anyone that has either done something similar or knows of something that will work in a similar way. 

I apologise for the poor description. It's late and I'm struggling putting my thoughts in to words, I hope you get the general idea and can help me out with this! 

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

only problem i can think of is this sliding floor may trap locusts legs in when u wanna close it?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a possibility. But there tends to be minimal amounts of locusts on the floor at one time so I couldn't see it being a major issue, little ones may fall through but I can just pooter them up once the tray is removed and place them back in. 

To be honest I think it would be a brilliant idea but not one that I will be able to achieve. I still can't find anything that would work and don't think I'd be able to make one unless anyone can shed some light on any possibilities. I think I'll just have to accept the painstaking task of moving them all to another RUB every couple of months. :bash:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

you may just have to forget the lever and have a sliding floor that you just pull out and push in manualy


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Could you build a system like a blind? So twist one way solid floor and twist the other and it opens it up for all the rubbish to fall into your pull out draw? Maby?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

How about something like this? Apologies for the rubbish drawing. Basically, make the drawer slightly longer, and have the draw runners as matching triangles, with their hypoteneuse (??) against each other. As the drawer slides out it remains level, but drops in height.










This should work even on a relatively slim drawer, as the drawer only needs to be fixed to the triangle, not be the same depth as it. A void under the drawer would allow for the drop space.

Hope this helps, it doesn't seem as hi tech as you were thinking though 

Dave

edit: Imagew below, photobucket hates me!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JPalmer said:


> Could you build a system like a blind? So twist one way solid floor and twist the other and it opens it up for all the rubbish to fall into your pull out draw? Maby?


I like this idea! I will look in to it. 



my_shed said:


> How about something like this? Apologies for the rubbish drawing. Basically, make the drawer slightly longer, and have the draw runners as matching triangles, with their hypoteneuse (??) against each other. As the drawer slides out it remains level, but drops in height.
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, I'm sorry but I really don't understand?! :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Ummmm, ok, assuming there is a gap under the sieve floor for a drawer. cut out four triangles from plywood, stick one in each side of the cabinet with the point towards the front. Then on each side of the drawer put a triangle piece with the point heading towards the back. As the drawer slides forwards it will slip down the triangles sloping face, when pushed back in it will slide upwards. I' m out right now but i can try a better diagram when i get home if you like

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Dave. I think I get the concept now but I'm still not sure. A better design would be great! If I get what your saying then the tray floor will sit level (or ever so slightly below) with the mesh floor then drop as you open it allowing the substrate to fall through the mesh and in to the tray?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You could have a trap door. 

Drill four holes on each end to fit a wooden doweling rod or thin bamboo through. so you can have four lengths going from end to end. 
Glue a piece of wood onto each end piece of doweling, so there's two pieces of wood to make a false floor; a piece glues to the end ones, meet in the middle and each piece rests on one of the inner pieces of doweling. 
If you remove the middle two pieces, the 'floor' separates in the middle, sending all the rubbish into the tray. Twist the ends and put the centres lengths back in and you've got the floor back..... kind of like pinball paddles.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Meko said:


> You could have a trap door.
> 
> Drill four holes on each end to fit a wooden doweling rod or thin bamboo through. so you can have four lengths going from end to end.
> Glue a piece of wood onto each end piece of doweling, so there's two pieces of wood to make a false floor; a piece glues to the end ones, meet in the middle and each piece rests on one of the inner pieces of doweling.
> If you remove the middle two pieces, the 'floor' separates in the middle, sending all the rubbish into the tray. Twist the ends and put the centres lengths back in and you've got the floor back..... kind of like pinball paddles.


I like that a lot! Fantastic yet simple! :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Cheers Dave. I think I get the concept now but I'm still not sure. A better design would be great! If I get what your saying then the tray floor will sit level (or ever so slightly below) with the mesh floor then drop as you open it allowing the substrate to fall through the mesh and in to the tray?


fixed across the bottom with a drawer like this










and the inside of the cabinet like this










As it slides out, the drawer will drop downwards due to the triangle runners. Apologies for making it sound complicated, its just two triangles lol

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

my_shed said:


> fixed across the bottom with a drawer like this
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Fair play, cheers for that! :2thumb: I really don't know what route to take however my car is having to go in to the garage as on Monday due to a brake servo issue which reared its ugly head today so all ideas will have to go on the back burner for now. Thanks very much though! :no1:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Did anything come of this tom as i was only thinking of something similar over the last couple of days!

Part of me was going to buy a viv and modify it some how but i just cant think of a way to get it to work!

I did think about cutting a slot into the bottom plinth so that a peice of wood could slide in and out allowing the crap to fall into the base but then i cant think of a way to then get the crap out unless i had some type of draw!

Lewis


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi guys

After reading all the ideas on here, I've come up with my own one, here goes.

Get 2 RUB's or similar boxes with flat bottoms

Cut a square/rectangle out of the bottom of the box, leaving a 1 inch border around the edge of the bottom.

Cut some mesh of whatever grade you need to fit inside the bottom of your box with not much of a base, and then screw through the mesh and the box into a piece of 1 inch wood to secure it.

Then put this inside the other box and thats pretty much it.
You could also put a piece of wood at each short end to raise the box up a little if you want.

Daz


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's another idea, this is how i'd approach it if i was using a RUB. I'd get some 5mm ply and create the two pieces like this



These sit together like this when closed



and like this when open



which will allow a large amount of the rubbish to fall through. I'd probably cut the bottom of the RUB off entirely too allow me to do this over a large tray and empty it straight into the compost bin  A small slot in the side of the RUB could allow a handle on the side of the top sliding piece so it can be done from outside.

I'd also use this in a wooden locust tub, but also incorporate some form of drawer too.

Thought i'd pop this up, I'm sure Toms probably sorted his by now but for others thinking about it.

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Great ideas guys and great designs Dave. I'll be honest, nothing came of this. I downsized my colony so the maintenance is less and with the Hoover pooter it doesn't take much longer than 20-30 mins a month for a good clean. 

Fantastic ideas though, be great to see some in action. I want to know how monkfield and similar do it on mass.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Why did you downsize?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Why did you downsize?


I couldn't feed them all off in time! I was selling the excess but not worth the hassle so I sold off a load of adults and do so now and again to keep on top of it.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

I was about to link you to your own thread about the hoover pooter... :bash:


----------



## Jay9098 (May 21, 2011)

The easiest way I can think to make it is have a floor which the substrate but not large locusts can pass through then just underneath it (toughing) have a solid removable floor.

Maybe some mesh held in place in the rub, then right under a thin bit of wood or plastic that can be pulled out from the outside of the RUB. Everything would drop into the bottom of the RUB you could then vacuum it out


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay9098 said:


> The easiest way I can think to make it is have a floor which the substrate but not large locusts can pass through then just underneath it (toughing) have a solid removable floor.
> 
> Maybe some mesh held in place in the rub, then right under a thin bit of wood or plastic that can be pulled out from the outside of the RUB. Everything would drop into the bottom of the RUB you could then vacuum it out


This is indeed the most simplest solution and fine is some cases. Problem being when you have hundreds of hatchlings that can easily fit through the mesh.


----------

